# Find my device nagging



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello.

My wife has her smartphone showing one popup message: "Find my device: To continue using your device's remote lock and erase features, you must reactivate find my device."
It's available under Accounts-Google-Security-Find my device. There are 2 options which are both unchecked/disabled: 1st Remotely locate this device and 2nd Allow remote lock and erase.
It seems as if something needs that option turned on, but can't see what or why. I went through all options and those above are only ones I can find.

She has Xiaomi Redmi 4x, with MIUI8 version 8.2.9.0 global official rom.

Thing is, I have exact same phone with same version of MIUI, and also same settings, and I never get nagged about that feature.

Why is it happening, and how to stop it doing that?

Thanks in advance, Natsuke.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm, seems reboot of phone made it go away, will see how it behaves now.


----------

